# 

## Sallesz

Witam

Mam dylemat jaka podbitke dachowa zamontowac, sklaniam sie w kierunku podbitki BORYSZEW ale czy to dobre rozwiazanie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Olcia L.

ja też mam dylemat, zastanawiam się czy robić podbitkę drewnianą czy z PCV. Podbitka PCV oże się odbarwiać na szczytach.Wymaga rusztu na krokwiach, żeby się nie obwieszała. Siding z wyższej półki nie będzie miał tych niedociągnięć ale będzie droższy niż boazeria sosnowa.

----------


## rogo

ja zdecydowałem się na drewnianą, w przyszłym tygodniu prace ruszają   :big grin:

----------


## jerzy hajkowski

uwazaj na podbitke drewniana.dekarz ktory kryl mi dach sam zasugerowal mi wykonanie podbitki z desek boazeryjnych.deski byly dobrze wysuszone/az za dobrze/.po wykonaniu pracy wszystko wygladalo swietnie.po kilku tygodniach podbitke zaimpregnowalem brazem.nigdzie nie bylo mozliwosci by woda podciekala na drewno.po kilku miesiacach deski zaczely peczniec na skutek wchlaniania wilgoci z atmosfery.nastapily wybrzuszenia i oderwania desek w kilku miejscach.grzeczny pan dekarz w ramach gwarancji przyszedl i troche poprawil/oheblowal kilka oderwanych desek/.powiedzial ze wszystko bedzie OK.uplynelo kilka miesiecy,sytuacja sie powtorzyla.znow grzeczny pan dekarz zrobil to samo..na wiosne tego roku sytuacja znow  sie powtorzyla z potrojna intensywnoscia.dekarz znow poprawil w sobie wlasciwy sposob.deski byly zbyt ciasno obsadzone.obrobki blacharskie powyginane sa juz w kilkudziesieciu miejscach.nie wiem jak sytuacja wyglada obecnie ,bo jestem za granica.dopiero za dwa tygodnie bede mogl ocenic wplyw aktualnej pogody na ta fuszerke

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Trudno pracę drewna nazwać fuszerką. Podbitkę drewnianą powinno się pomalować (impregnować) z obu stron przed montażem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jerzy hajkowski

jesli pod moja nieobecnosc majster tak zrobil jak zrobil,a byl ze mna zawsze w kontakcie telefonicznym i dysponowal moim kontem w sklepie,a mial zrobic prawidlowo,to znaczy ze to jest fuszerka.nadmieniam ze nie byl ograniczony finansowo.

----------


## rogo

> jesli pod moja nieobecnosc majster tak zrobil jak zrobil,a byl ze mna zawsze w kontakcie telefonicznym i dysponowal moim kontem w sklepie,a mial zrobic prawidlowo,to znaczy ze to jest fuszerka.nadmieniam ze nie byl ograniczony finansowo.



to co u Ciebie się wydarzyło to nie wina wybranego systemu, tylko prawdopodobnie złe wykonanie   :Confused:

----------


## jerzy hajkowski

zgadza  sie

----------


## pablitoo

> uwazaj na podbitke drewniana.dekarz ktory kryl mi dach sam zasugerowal mi wykonanie podbitki z desek boazeryjnych (...)


Kolejny błąd - podbitki nie robi się z boazerii ...
Deski na podbitkę dodatkowo są przefrezowane od strony tylnej - takie dwa , trzy rowki po długości - celem likwidacji naprężeń podczas schnięcia i pęcznienia w zależności od warunków atmosferycznych  ...
Poza tym podbitka powinna być zaimpregnowana dwa razy przed montażem - po montażu lakierowanie .
Tak przygotowana podbitka nic się nie wypaczy , nie zeschnie , nie popęka ...

U mnie już 3 lata - własnoręcznie wykonana podbitka / drewno świerkowe / - wygląda jakbym ją wczoraj montował .

----------


## cyberbronek

... a jaki % wilgotnosci powinno miec drewno na podbitke ??

----------


## sokole_oko

Witam !
Ja mam pytanie kiedy zabrać się za montaż podbitki przed ociepleniem domu czy dopiero po. Podbitkę będę montował na łatach przybitych do krokwi ze skosem tak jak cały dach. Oczywiście z odpowiednimi szczelinami wentylacyjnymi.
Czy 13 mm grubości deski do podbitki wystarczy

----------


## zetka

A ja mam podbitkę z blachy trapezowej (niski profil 6mm) I zastanawiam się czasem, czemu to rozwiązanie jest tak rzadko stosowane? Moim zdaniem nie ma wad podbitki drewnianej (konieczność impregnacji) ani pcv (odbarwienia od słońca) Czy ja o czymś nie wiem?  :Roll:

----------


## raffran

> Witam !
> Ja mam pytanie kiedy zabrać się za montaż podbitki przed ociepleniem domu czy dopiero po. Podbitkę będę montował na łatach przybitych do krokwi ze skosem tak jak cały dach. Oczywiście z odpowiednimi szczelinami wentylacyjnymi.
> Czy 13 mm grubości deski do podbitki wystarczy


Po ociepleniu, chyba ze powyzej niej nie masz zamiaru ocieplac, ale przed  elewacja.

----------


## yaco181

Moge dac namiary na chlopakow od podbitki.w ofercie maja podbitke z Boryszewa, Gamrata. Maja tez ladne parapety zewnetrzne. Powolujac sie na mnie na pewno bylaby znizka  :smile:  jakby cos, prosze pisac na priv

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Czy 13 mm grubości deski do podbitki wystarczy...


Trochę mało. Niezbędne minimum to 15 mm ja stosuję 19 mm. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## perm

> Napisał sokole_oko
> 
> ...Czy 13 mm grubości deski do podbitki wystarczy...
> 
> 
> Trochę mało. Niezbędne minimum to 15 mm ja stosuję 19 mm. Pozdrawiam.


A te 15 mm minimum to skąd? 19 na podbitkę to sporo, przecież to ma tylko osłonić?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Stosuję na podbitkę deskę szalówkę suszoną,frezowaną i szlifowaną, łączoną na pióro-wpust. Praktykowałem z taką deską o grubości 15 mm ale bardzo ją kręciło i miałem problemy z montażem. Teraz wyłącznie stosuję szalówkę grubości 19 mm. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## coulignon

> A ja mam podbitkę z blachy trapezowej (niski profil 6mm) I zastanawiam się czasem, czemu to rozwiązanie jest tak rzadko stosowane? Moim zdaniem nie ma wad podbitki drewnianej (konieczność impregnacji) ani pcv (odbarwienia od słońca) Czy ja o czymś nie wiem?



se nie mogę wyobrazić... Może fotka??

----------


## perm

> Stosuję na podbitkę deskę szalówkę suszoną,frezowaną i szlifowaną, łączoną na pióro-wpust. Praktykowałem z taką deską o grubości 15 mm ale bardzo ją kręciło i miałem problemy z montażem. Teraz wyłącznie stosuję szalówkę grubości 19 mm. Pozdrawiam.


Na łatwiznę się idzie  :smile: . No ale ta 13 o której kolega wspomniał też się nada.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie na łatwiznę tylko na jakość  :Wink2:  .  Jak ktoś montuje sobie sam to może nawet zastosować grubość 10 mm jego sprawa. Poprawki też sobie zrobi sam  :smile:  .
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## andre59

Podbitkę zrobiłem z tanich paneli komorowych z PCV (szer.10cm, dł. 2,70m, pióro-wpust, kolor biały). Po kilku latach od zamontowania nie widać żadnych negatywnych skutków oddziaływania warunków atmosferycznych. Nic się nie odbarwia, nie żółknie, nie wybrzusza, nie deformuje. Zastosowany system mocowania umożliwia swobodne ruchy elementów pod wływem zmian temperatury.

----------


## zetka

> se nie mogę wyobrazić... Może fotka??


Jak uda mi się dziś zrobić jakieś zdjęcia to wrzucę wieczorem.
Blachę mam taką:

Do tej pory nikomu nie udało się poznać że to blacha, każdy myśli że pcv (choć jak się przyjrzeć wkręty widać  :Roll: )  :wink: 
Jeśli chodzi o białe pcv, to też nie widziałam nigdzie takiego podniszczonego z upływem lat. Zależało mi na ciemnym brązie, a te po kilku latach na wielu domach wyglądają strasznie (szczególnie w szczytach od strony południowej  :Mad: ) Mam nadzieje że z blachą tak się dziać nie będzie   :Confused:

----------


## zetka

Zdjęcia podbitki z blachy:

----------


## BudujeDom2

Ja jednak wolę drewnianą podbitkę. Ekologiczna i naturalna z poleconego źródła. U mnie wygląda tak.

----------


## pionan

raczej u Ciebie na folderach reklamowych  :smile:

----------


## sklejka_sklejka

> Ja jednak wolę drewnianą podbitkę. Ekologiczna i naturalna z poleconego źródła. U mnie wygląda tak.


Ostatnio pojawiła się fajna alternatywa - naturalna, ekologiczna sklejka http://www.sklejkaeko.pl/pl/nowosci.php

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Alternatywa czego? Jest jakaś nienaturalna sklejka? A jaka to ekologia skoro jest tam klej? Miejsce na reklamę jest w dziale Ogłoszeń drobnych. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Hanss

Będę miał dach dwuspadowy, chcę tego rodzaju podbitkę z drewna  
Moje zapytanie czy robić ją po całkowitym ociepleniu elewacji wraz z tynkiem, czy może ocieplić samym styropianem, siatka i klej miejsca wyżej podbitki i działać teraz, a tynk później, gdy będę ocieplał cały dom. Pytam ponieważ w tym roku robię dach, a ocieplenie docelowe na wiosnę 2015r., a nie chciałbym aby zamieszkały pod dachem ptaki.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Załączone zdjęcia przedstawiają podbitkę z pwc. Oczywiście jak najbardziej podbitkę możesz zrobić razem z dachem a izolację cieplną wypuścić najlepiej poza nią na około 10 cm. W załączeniu zdjęcia z jednej z moich realizacji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Hanss

Panie Andrzeju, dziękuję za fachową poradę - działam taka jak na Pańskim zdjęciu.

----------


## tolak

Ciekawą opcją jest drewniana sklejka strukturyzowana. Coś takiego, jak tutaj: http://www.sklejkaeko.pl/pl/nowosci.php
Z tej firmy można też zamówić darmowy próbnik: http://www.sklejkaeko.pl/pl/formularz.php

----------


## PawelWo

> Załączone zdjęcia przedstawiają podbitkę z pwc. Oczywiście jak najbardziej podbitkę możesz zrobić razem z dachem a izolację cieplną wypuścić najlepiej poza nią na około 10 cm. W załączeniu zdjęcia z jednej z moich realizacji. Pozdrawiam.


Panie Andrzeju czym dokładnie była malowana podbitka ze zdjęć?? Zapewne Tikkurila ale jaka dokładnie??

Osobiście chciałbym mieć właśnie taki kolor lub ciemniejszy a dokładniej orzech bo w takim kolorze będą okna,

Prosiłbym o dokładną nazwę tej farby.

Jaka jest prawdziwa wydajność tej farby?

----------


## tufus

Panie Andrzeju, jakie drewno wybrać na podbitkę Sosna czy Świerk?
Mnie do malowania zaproponowali impregnat gruntujący Penetrin a następnie Altax woskowy-lakierobejca lub olej do drewna Altax.

----------


## PawelWo

Ponowie pytanko  :roll eyes: 

- Jaka to dokładnie Tikkurila?
- Czy muszę zastosować podkład (Tikkurila base) ??
- Jaka jest realna wydajność tej farby? producent podaje do 20m2 z 1 litra? Pytam poniewaz nie wiem ile zakupic na moje 60m2 podbitki

Proszę o odpowiedz poniewaz na dniach musze zakupić farbę

Pozdrawiam

----------


## slawko333

witam, w nast. tygodniu będę zawozil deski do obrobki na nadbitke, mam w związku z tym pytanie, jaka grubość kazac zrobić tej nadbitki? wg mnie najlepsza opcja byłoby 15mm, gdyż kontrlaty będę miał 25mm, wiec na wentylacje dachu w miejscu nadbitki będzie 10mm, wystarczy? deski jakie posiadam do obrobki na nadbitke sa to deski szerokości 10cm i dlugosci ok metra, czyli kazda deseczka będzie laczona na każdej jednej krokwi, będzie mieć to jakies negatywne skutki w przeciągu kilku,klikunastu lat? dlaczego takie krótkie? dostałem je za darmo, wysezonowane i wysuszone w suszarni, z przeznaczeniem na cos innego, ale darczyńcy koncepcja się zmienila i mi je dal

----------


## Kamil30cm

Powiem Ci tak , za robote zaplacisz duzo wiecej bo malo kto chce sztachetami od plotu nabijac dach. ( nadbitke) wchodzi duzo wiecej gwozdzi , deska sucha bedzie pękać na łączeniach, co innego gdyby byly laczone na 2,3 polach między krokwiami. Dla mnie 15mm troche malo i sobie kladlbym minimum 18mm a najlepiej 22. Ale to juz twoj wybór.

----------


## slawko333

kladl to będę sam, wiec niezaplace za robote, co do pekania zgodze się, ale nawet długie deski trzeba tez w kilkunastu miescach laczyc wie tez będzie pekac, gdyż raczej ciężko o lita deske dlugosci 16,1 m, a można np. co druga trzecia deske przybic ?przecież będzie tam piorowpust a później i tak to dociśnie kontrlata i lata. Zwiekszajac grubość nadbitki do 18mm zmniejszy mi się szczelina wentylacyjna do 7mm, a to raczej żadna wentylacja, mogę ew rozwazyc zakup kontrlat 32mm wtedy szczelina miałaby 14mm, tylko wtedy musiałbym dłuższych gwoździ uzyc do łat, zostaje jeszcze jedna opcja ale bardzo pracochlonna; nadbitka 20mm wycięcie w krokwiach tez 20mm zaglebien i wtedy kontralata po calosci 25mm, tylko to zajmnie dużo czasu którego niemam, dodatkowo koncowki krokwi mam już oszlifowane i pomalowane

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Na nadbitkę może być grubość 15 mm. przybić należy każdą deskę. Malować każą przed montażem. Na nadbitce konrtłata grubości 25 mm na pozostałej części dachu 40 mm (dla krycia wstępnego wykonanego folią). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## slawko333

1cm szczelina nie wystarczy? dom parterowy z nieużytkowym poddaszem, ew moglbym zastosować 32mm kontrlaty i wtedy szczelina wyjdzie 17mm.Jakich gwoździ uzywac ew przy zastosowaniu kontrlaty 4cm i laty 4cm, 160 gwoździe? i jeszcze jedno pytanie, czym zaimpregnować laty i kontrlaty żeby miały obojętny wpływ na blachodachowke? pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Szczelina ma mieć minimum 25 mm czyli wymiary kontrłat tak jak pisałem. Kontrłaty nie mają styku z blachodachówką więc impregnat obojętny. Natomiast łata ma bezpośredni styk ze spodem blachodachówki więc nie powinna być impregnowana. Dla kontrłaty grubości 25 mm minimalna długość gwoździ 75 mm natomiast dla kontrłat i łat grubości 40 mm minimalna długość gwoździa 120 mm. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## slawko333

4cm lata + 4cm kontrlata to jest 8cm, i tylko gwozdz 120? przecież tylko 4cm będzie wbity w krokiew

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A kontrłaty nie będziesz przybijał? Kontrłata powinna być mocowana gwoździami co 25~30 cm. Kontrłata też jest materiałem, w którym gwóźdź jest mocowany. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## slawko333

oczywiście ze bede przybijal, ale nieuwazam żeby gwozdz 120 mogl skutecznie trzymać late i kontrlate, na 4cm, chyba ze gwoździe pierścieniowe lub kręcone

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Bo gwoździe, którymi przybija się łatę nie mają za zadanie jednocześnie trzymać kontrłaty. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## slawko333

nie? a co maja za zadanie? to po co wogole dawac dluzsze gwoździe? przecież mogly by mieć 80mm, przecież kontrlate trzyma oddzielny gwozdz

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zasada mocowania gwoździami jest taka, że trzymanie powinno być na głębokość minimum dwóch grubości mocowanego materiału. Zatem skoro łata ma grubość 4 cm to minimalna długość gwoździa 12 cm. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## slawko333

skoro łata ma 4cm kontrlata 4cm to minimum dla tych dwóch elementow które sa przytwierdzane do mocowanego materialu czyli krokwi to 16cm
jakich gwoździ pan używa? zwyklych czy pierścieniowych?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przybita kontrłata staje się elementem mocującym podobnie jak poszycie z desek. Do mocowania kontrłat o grubości 25 mm stosuję gwoździe skrętne długości 80 mm natomiast do mocowania łat grubości 40 mm stosuje gwoździe skrętne długości 130 mm. Do bicia gwoździ używam gwoździarki. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## slawko333

a gwoździe pierścieniowe mogą być? mam jeszcze jedno pytanie, jaka deske czolowa zastosować dla rozpietosci polaci 16,1 m gdzie będą dwa spusty dla rynien? i czy pan impregnuje laty?jak tak to jakim preparatem można je potraktować?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Gwoździe pierścieniowe jak najbardziej mogą być. Przed zakupem gwoździarki stosowałem gwoździe tzw. "paleciaki". U mnie deska czołowa ma następujące parametry: grubość 32~40 mm, szerokość 14~16 cm. Kupuję łaty impregnowane natomiast gdybyś chciał samodzielnie impregnować polecam Kuprafung. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## slawko333

tylko kuprafung jest kilka rodzajow, ''no'' ''p'' które wybrać?
jakich wkretow uzyc do krokwi 16cm? z zacięciem ok 4cm?

----------


## slawko333

up

----------


## slawko333

nadbitke stolarz zrobil mi 18mm, teraz mam dwa wyjścia 
- kontrłata 32mm, lata 40mm, szczelina wentylacyjna w miejscu nadbitki wyjdzie 14mm (potrzebuje ok 230m bieżących desek 32mm)
- kontrlata 25mm, łata 40mm, w miejscu nadbitki łata 32mm, szczelina wyjdzie 15mm(potrzebuje ok 110m desek 32mm)
czy łata 32mm byłaby wystarczajaca? kat pochylenia dachu 30stopni, rozstaw krokwi 90cm
jets jeszcze trzecia opcja której chciałbym uniknąć, podcinanie krokwi, ale mam już je wyszlifowane i pomalowane

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Prawidłowe przekroje kontrłat to 22 mm na nadbitce a na pozostałej części dachu 40 mm. Łaty 60x40 mm. Praktycznie masz jeden asortyment łat i poprawnie funkcjonująca wentylacje połaci. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## slawko333

jeśli strych nieuzytkowy szczelina wentylacyjna szczelina niemoze mieć 15mm?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Mówimy tu o dwóch różnych rzeczach. Jedna spraw to wentylacja pokrycia dachowego a druga to wentylacja warstwy izolacji cieplnej. W obu przypadkach minimalna wysokość szczeliny wentylacyjnej to 20 mm. Co ma zatem wspólnego z wentylacją  połaci dachowej fakt, że poddasze (strych) jest nieużytkowe? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## slawko333

podbitka 18mm, kontrłata 32mm, łata na calosci 40mm, łąta na nadbitce 32mm, szczelina wtedy wyjdzie 22mm, czy łata 32mm  pod blachodachowke o rozstawie krokwi 90cm i kacie 30stopni wystarczy ? pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Uporządkujmy. Nadbitka 18 mm + kontrłata 22 mm + łata 32 mm. Na pozostałej części dachu kontrłata 32 mm  + łata 40 mm. Tak może być. Pod blachodachówkę przekrój 32 przy tym rozstawie krokwi wystarczy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## slawko333

wlasnie o to mi chodziło, a jaka szerokość powinna mieć łata 32mm? i pytanie na które wczesniej niedostalem odp, jakie wkręty pod krokiew 16cm ?z góry dziekuje za odpowiedz i pozdrawaim

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Szerokość łat 50 mm. Do mocowania krokwi o tej wysokości z podciętym zamkiem 4 cm do murłaty czy płatwi  stosujemy wkręty ciesielskie z łbem kapeluszowym o długości minimum 20~22  cm. Cały gwint wkręta powinien się znaleźć w murłacie czy płatwi. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## slawko333

a co pan myśli o wkrętach do łat? jak stawiałem budynek gospodarczy do łat uzylem wlasnie wkretow torx 120mm przy lacie 4cm i kontrlacie 2,5cm, dwie krokwie mi się zanizyly wiec wystarczylo wykrecic wkreta, podklinowac i przykrecic spowrotem

potrzebowałbym ok 760 wkretow, finansowo wyszloby mnie ok 300zl za calosc, jak finansowo wyszly by mnie gwoździe pierścieniowe? tak mniej więcej? jak długie wkręty ewentualnie uzyc do laty 4cm i kontrlaty 3,2cm?


 jaka może być roznica maksymalna miedzy wysokościami krokwi żeby tego wizualnie niezauwazyc, na wiacie dwie krokwie miałem ok 5mm zaniżone , ale niewiedzialem czy będzie to widać wiec podklinowalem

----------


## slawko333

a co pan myśli o wkrętach do łat? jak stawiałem budynek gospodarczy do łat uzylem wlasnie wkretow torx 120mm przy lacie 4cm i kontrlacie 2,5cm, dwie krokwie mi się zanizyly wiec wystarczylo wykrecic wkreta, podklinowac i przykrecic spowrotem

potrzebowałbym ok 760 wkretow, finansowo wyszloby mnie ok 300zl za calosc, jak finansowo wyszly by mnie gwoździe pierścieniowe? tak mniej więcej? jak długie wkręty ewentualnie uzyc do laty 4cm i kontrlaty 3,2cm?

jaka może być roznica maksymalna miedzy wysokościami krokwi żeby tego wizualnie niezauwazyc, na wiacie dwie krokwie miałem ok 5mm zaniżone , ale niewiedzialem czy będzie to widać wiec podklinowalem

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ja się nie zastanawiam ile kosztują gwoździe. Stosuję gwoździe skrętne do gwoździarki. Kupuję w cenach hurtowych. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## slawko333

mam jeszcze pytanie odnośnie samej konstrukcji dachu

----------


## slawko333

mam jeszcze pytanie odnośnie samej konstrukcji dachu, 
niezastosowano w nim kleszczy, ani chociażby jetek, jak na moje oko to chyba jest ich przeoczenie i niechca się do tego przyznać, gdyż dzwoniłem z tym do biura projektowego i gościu się trochę zamotał i mało przekonywująco potwierdzal ze jest dobrze, a inne ich projekty z dachami oo takich samych wymiarach posiadaja, 
kierownik obliczal w jakims programie i potwierdza ze ma być dobrze, osobiście miałem zastosować kleszcze, ale w razie kiedyś jakbym chciał zaadoptować poddasze będą na wysokości glowy, wiec ta opcja odpada, chce dac chociażby jetki, 
przy takiej dlugosci krokwi pod naporem sniegu i dużego wiatru krokwie będą wyginaly się do srodka lub ew przy ssaniu wiatru wyginane na zewnątrz, chyba ze się myle
czy jest sens stosować podwalin gdzie slupy stoja na scianach nośnych?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jedyną uprawnioną osobą do majstrowania przy więźbie jest konstruktor (projektant). Jak planujesz w przyszłości adaptację poddasza na cele mieszkalne to musisz o tym poinformować projektanta. Więźba musi być przeliczona bo dojdą obciążenia od wełny, i sufitu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## slawko333

panie Andrzeju mam pytanie w sprawie łacenia, zacząłem wiezbe zrobiłem , zaczalem łacic , dekarz który będzie kład mi blachodachówke modułowa doradził mi zebym co dziesiata łate zrobil na 36cm, pytałem po co? za cholerę niechcial mi powiedzieć, mowil ze z doświadczenia mi dobrze radzi, 
wiadomo pod wenecje producent podaje 35cm , moim zdaniem miało by to sens żeby zmienić rozstaw co dziesiata łate ze względu na grubość blachy i zakład który wychodzi na kolejnych arkuszach, ale teoretycznie powinno się zmniejszyć na dziesiątej rozstaw na 34cm a nie zwiekszyc? przecież każdy arkusz obniza się o grubość blachy na każdym panelu, powiedziałem to dekarzowi ze jego 36cm niema sensu ze w ten sposób krawedz arkusza się coraz bardziej oddali od laty, i znow niechcial mi powiedzieć dlaczego tak zrobic

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ja tu czegoś nie rozumiem :Confused: . Łacenie dachu powinien robić dekarz bo to on będzie montował pokrycie i to on powinien udzielić gwarancji. Łacenie powinno być wykonane wg zaleceń producenta. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## slawko333

tzn niemoge zrobić tego sam? łacic na 35cm wszystkie czy rzeczywiście jest sens 10 late montować na 36cm?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ja bym się nie podjął krycia dachu gdyby ktoś inny montował łaty. Skoro jakiś "dekarz" podjął się tej roboty to musisz z nim wszystko uzgodnić. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## slawko333

z czterema dekarzami rozmawiałem i niebylo problemu zebym sam zrobil konstrukcjje i polozyl łaty , dekarze maja zrobić obrobki blacharskie, zamontować rynny i polozyc blache
proste pytanie, przy dużych połaciach jest sens co dziesiata late zmieniac roztsaw? praktykuje pan takie rozwiązanie?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie praktykuję. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wolniak

> z czterema dekarzami rozmawiałem i niebylo problemu zebym sam zrobil konstrukcjje i polozyl łaty , dekarze maja zrobić obrobki blacharskie, zamontować rynny i polozyc blache
> proste pytanie, przy dużych połaciach jest sens co dziesiata late zmieniac roztsaw? praktykuje pan takie rozwiązanie?



A skąd pomysł aby samemu łącić? Kwestia oszczędności czy amsz w tym jakieś doświadczenie? Ja bym pozostawił to dekarzowi bo i pod różne dachówki i blachy różnie się łaci.

----------


## slawko333

i jedno i drugie, mam tak dużo wolnego czasu ze szkoda mi było niezrobic tego samemu, konstrukcje dachu również zrobiłem sam z jednym pomocnikiem, tak samo jak foliowanie i lacenie

----------


## peter 7474

Jako że temat dotyczy podbitki pozwolę sobie zadać tutaj pytanie.
1.Świerk skandynawski czy faktycznie jest lepszy od rodzimego? Różnica  w cenie to ok 10 pln /m2. i jak sprawdzić czy rzeczywiście to skandynawski czy mnie ktoś w balona nie robi.
2. Grubość podbitki a w zasadzie nadbitki 14-15mm czy może 19-20mm. różnica w cenie ok 8pln/m2
potrzebuje ok 100 m2 więc różnice są na poziomie 1000 pln.warto oszczędzać ????
Bardzo proszę o sugestie w tym temacie.
pozdrawiam
pp

----------


## esteta 2

Drewno pochodzące z północnych rejonów Skandynawii jest dobre ze względu na surowy klimat. Rosnące tam drzewa mają małe przyrosty roczne, w przekroju poprzecznym widać to po gęstych słojach. Takie drewno jest twardsze, a co za tym idzie mocniejsze i bardziej odporne na szkodniki. Krajowe drewno pochodzące z terenów górskich również posiada te właściwości. Wzrokowo nie da się określić czy drewno jest skandynawskie czy krajowe.
Jeżeli chodzi o grubość podbitki - ja zrobiłem z desek 19mm. Grubsze to solidniejsze.

----------


## daniel.w

> Załączone zdjęcia przedstawiają podbitkę z pwc....


 Panie Andrzeju ta podbitka wygląda jak drewniana  :smile:  Przymierzam się do drewnianej i tu kilka pytań:
1. czy konieczne jest dawanie wentylacji dla podbitki drewnianej?
2. czy mocowanie 1 wkrętem po końcach da radę?
3. czy ćwierćwałek dawać przy ścianie, czy niekoniecznie?
4. obijać murłaty i płatwie czy zostawić naturalne, podszlifować i wymalować?
5. czy  podbitka drewniana może być położona również na ścianie jako deska elewacyjna?

----------


## andstach1

> Jako że temat dotyczy podbitki pozwolę sobie zadać tutaj pytanie.
> 1.Świerk skandynawski czy faktycznie jest lepszy od rodzimego? Różnica  w cenie to ok 10 pln /m2. i jak sprawdzić czy rzeczywiście to skandynawski czy mnie ktoś w balona nie robi.
> 2. Grubość podbitki a w zasadzie nadbitki 14-15mm czy może 19-20mm. różnica w cenie ok 8pln/m2
> potrzebuje ok 100 m2 więc różnice są na poziomie 1000 pln.warto oszczędzać ????
> Bardzo proszę o sugestie w tym temacie.
> pozdrawiam
> pp


Witam, pozwolę sobie, pomimo znacznego czasu od zadanego pytania udzielić odpowiedzi:
1. Nie ma takiego gatunku drzewa jak świerk skandynawski, może być świerk syberyjski - nie chodzi tu o miejsce w którym dany surowiec rośnie a o jego gatunek.
Dla Klienta ma znaczenie gdzie rośnie dane drzewo, - im wyżej i chłodniej - tym przyrosty mniejsze - lepsze drewno - ale Klient nie może tego sprawdzić.
Dla Klienta ma znaczenie w jaki sposób drewno jest suszone. Może być sezonowane, (in.6lat), może być suszone zanurzeniowo (w zależności od gatunku od 12 - do 22 lat), może być suszone komorowo. Suszenie komorowe zabija wszelkie zarodniki grzybów, pleśni i ewentualne larwy robaków znajdujące się w drewnie. (dla świerka suszonego komorowo żywotność do początku rozpoczęcia gradacji biologicznej to około 300lat wytrzymałości).
2. Grubość dla Klienta ma znaczenie. Podbitka powinna się rozpoczynać od 19mm i być suszona komorowo. Najlepiej, żeby była cechowana wg VEH Q. http://www.veuh.org
Jakoś dla Klienta ma znaczenie dla VEH:  A - 100% klasy A (w zakupowanym materiale), Top - 60% A (w zakupowanym materiale), AB - 30% klasy A (w zakupowanym materiale), B - 100% klasy B (w zakupowanym materiale) - klasa C nie jest cechowana, jest to wszystko to co nie mieści się w w/w klasach.
Jeżeli deska jest cienka lub suszona w inny sposób, powinna mieć rowki tzw. rozprężne. Są one wykonywane po to, żeby podczas pracy drewna, nie pękała po długości.
Zawsze cena ma wpływ na jakość i klasę wyrobu - nie możemy przecież kupić Mercedesa w cenie Malucha - możemy się jedynie łudzić kupując "Malucha", że jedziemy Mercedesem.

P.S. Dla zrozumienia tematu - gdyby przywieźć Tira drewna z Syberii około 30m3 (ze względu na wagę 25ton) to za transport musieli byśmy zapłacić: 6000km x 4zł = 24tyś zł (stawka transportowa jest około 4zł) to 800zł kosztuje nas przywiezienie 1m3 drewna. Około 20tyś zł kosztować nas będzie samo drewno. Przypominam jeszcze o cle i podatku. mamy 44tyś za 30m3 co równa się 1467zł/m3/bez odpadu. Co daje nam 52,63m2 o grubości 19mm z 1m3. Czyli 1578,96m2 z 30m3 - bez odpadu i osuszki.
Cena jaką mamy na tym etapie 27,86zł/netto/m2. Obróbka, suszenie komorowe, odpad da nam kolejne około 25zł/netto Czyli m2 Świerka rosnącego na Syberii (bez względu na gatunek) musiał by kosztować dla przekroju np.19mm x 146mm w granicy:  52,87zł/m2/netto = 65,03zł/brutto/m2. W tym mamy około 30% klasy A, 50% klasy B i reszta to klasa C.
Realnie zapłaci ktoś z Państwa tyle ? To nie ma się co oszukiwać, że taniej kupicie taki materiał .... 
Pozdrawiam.

----------

